# New Forum Layout Is Live! Things to know



## Mike Greene (Jul 15, 2019)

It looks like it worked! There are still a few kinks here and there, but all credit to André (CreativeForge) and Claudio (Todo10) for pulling this off so well. (Much as I'd like to take credit for this, almost none of the work was done by me.) André especially has been amazing with this. He's very talented, obviously, but we're also lucky he's a regular member here, because the extra attention we're getting, plus the understanding of why all of us here thing the way we do, is really valuable. So thank you, André!

I also owe major thanks to Piet De Ridder (re-peat), who many here know is not only an outstanding composer, but also has a great eye for design. We had been emailing about some Soundboard related stuff, and I mentioned we were going to be changing the look of this forum and I hinted that I was never crazy about the logo and I wonder if maybe we should look at changing it. I might have added that golly, maybe I could learn how to use Illustrator so then I could try to make a better one myself. The hint was shamelessly transparent, but it worked.  He took the bait and sent us a number of great logo options, including the one we picked at the upper left. I love that logo. He also helped (along with André, of course) with the layout balance (which we're still working on - Xenforo is not easy to tweak), color coordination, and he supplied the textured backgrounds. All for free. I owe you, Piet!

Regarding the changes:

At the upper right, you'll see a crescent-moon / light-bulb icon. You can click that to change the forum from light to dark. This was a request we'd been getting previously, but hadn't been able to implement until now. (Forum layout stuff is surprisingly complicated. Xenforo definitely ain't Wordpress.)

Next to that light bulb is an on/off switch. (Maybe a gear icon would be better, but that's a thought for another time.) There are a number of settings you can change there, so it's definitely worth a look. André made some videos about them here.

There are still some tweaks we need to make, like having the thread title appear at the top of the page, and maybe making a more obvious distinction between "What's New" (includes threads you already recently visited) and "Latest Posts" (excludes threads with no new replies since your last visit.)

It will also take some time to settle into exactly what the best font sizes and background colors should be. For that kind of stuff, I'm inclined to make changes slowly, rather than quickly, since there's a certain amount of getting used to the new look that will need to happen before we get too crazy with changes.

FWIW, I don't mind change suggestions, and I don't take those requests as being disrespectful or dismissive of our efforts, so please feel free to make suggestions. We are definitely checking the various threads and making notes of everything.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 15, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> changing the logo


I've never been more sad that you didn't ask me to make a MS-Paint logo.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 15, 2019)

I like the new theme graphically speaking. The site looks great. Unfortunately, for me, it's almost unreadable now because the font is too small.

I usually start my day with my morning coffee and a host of websites that I scan for news etc. These include the post, the times, and other blogs Etc. I don't have this problem anywhere else. The font at vi-control is abnormally small.

Strangely, some of the headlines are just the right size. I've never figured out why some headlines are bigger than others. But most of the headlines require me to have to manually zoom in with my Opera browser. And doing this creates a whole slew of other problems.

The font was always a bit small here, but it was just across the threshold of readability. Now, I've lost a great deal of motivation for visiting the site in that I now know that I won't be able to read it.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 15, 2019)

labornvain said:


> I like the new theme graphically speaking. The site looks great. Unfortunately, for me, it's almost unreadable now because the font is too small.


I agree the fonts are too small. For the time being you can press CTRL and + to zoom in


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm wondering if the text appears at different sizes on different browsers. For those who think it's too small, does it look the same size (proportionate to the rest of the page) as this:


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2019)

No problem with the text here, uniform and readable...


----------



## chillbot (Jul 15, 2019)

Mine looks the same as yours. Though I'd like to know more about this "Teal Seal" fellow.


----------



## Garry (Jul 15, 2019)

I was thinking the same: I open it on an iphone with Safari - very readable, light or dark. Safari on the Mac - also looks good. My eyes are not great, so I would have problems if the font was too small, but no problems here.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 15, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> There are still some tweaks we need to make, like having the thread title appear at the top of the page...



Thanks, Mike!! (and a big thanks to all those who worked hard on the necessary changes!!) We appreciate all you guys do.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 15, 2019)

The site looks good here (Safari also). 

One minor suggestion: perhaps you could add a theme that makes the site look like an open instance of Microsoft Excel (shouldn't require more than a few weeks of coding). That way I wouldn't have to scramble the page closed whenever my boss wandered into my office.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 15, 2019)

But also a serious question: does anyone use the "Home" page? I really only ever start from "Forums" and it makes me grumpy when I accidentally click on "Home" on the mobile site and it takes me to that splash page. Is there any reason to include that link at the top left of every forum page or could we maybe start up there with Forums?


----------



## storyteller (Jul 15, 2019)

It is a great look Mike. Dark mode is especially nice. Didn't know I needed it. One quick suggestion is to add the Latest Posts link somewhere in the header so it is always accessible. Other than that, good stuff! Especially the HZ emoji... ha.


----------



## Garry (Jul 15, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> But also a serious question: does anyone use the "Home" page? I really only ever start from "Forums" and it makes me grumpy when I accidentally click on "Home" on the mobile site and it takes me to that splash page. Is there any reason to include that link at the top left of every forum page or could we maybe start up there with Forums?


Agree. Plus, the whole backstory with Frederick in the 'short history' - it's not the most welcoming of introductions!? Funny how the theme on that page too now seems dated, with the new snazzy looking pages in the main forum. I'd say redesign the home page, or question if it's still needed. It does have a lot of ads, so it may still be useful for that reason, but if so, definitely needs the new look adding to it, and hopefully some new, more welcoming texts, to complete the update for a new era.


----------



## artomatic (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm lovin' it, Mike!


----------



## Quasar (Jul 15, 2019)

One little thing and question:

It seems with the old layout I could read a thread and then select "Latest Posts" from there. Now I have to go back to "Forums" and then choose "Latest Posts". There is still a "New Posts" option at the top. Is "New Posts" the same as "Latest Posts"? And if not, what is the difference?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 15, 2019)

My font is just right.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 15, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> One minor suggestion: perhaps you could add a theme that makes the site look like an open instance of Microsoft Excel (shouldn't require more than a few weeks of coding). That way I wouldn't have to scramble the page closed whenever my boss wandered into my office.


Or maybe we could do the opposite, and make the header give the appearance this is a porn site. 



jacobthestupendous said:


> But also a serious question: does anyone use the "Home" page? I really only ever start from "Forums" and it makes me grumpy when I accidentally click on "Home" on the mobile site and it takes me to that splash page. Is there any reason to include that link at the top left of every forum page or could we maybe start up there with Forums?


I agree that it's annoying, but we need to keep the home page because we have some Wordpress pages that won't work very well in Xenforo. For instance the Advertisers rate page, or the Resources pages.

Maybe there's a way those can be accessible without the current Portal page, like maybe an "Other Pages" menu somewhere in the top menu bars, but I'd have to think about that. We started doing something like that a couple years ago for the Resources pages and it was a mess.



storyteller said:


> One quick suggestion is to add the Latest Posts link somewhere in the header so it is always accessible.


I'm with you on that. We might not fix that right away, though, because there's a bunch of other menu and layout stuff we'll probably attack all at once.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 15, 2019)

Can you add a "Page Up" button at the bottom of a thread? Or have the top not move? I have to scroll all the way back up to click on another thread or my alerts. 
Thanks!

Okay, there is an up arrow that sometimes shows up and sometimes doesn't. I think I have to go to the bottom to get it.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Jul 15, 2019)

Congrats to Mike and team. The update finally forced me to make an avatar. Couldn't stand that S on top of some ugly brown background!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 15, 2019)

The History and Recent Posts links were my main starting points to visit these forums. I understand that the History link was an add-on that's no longer supported. I hope there's another way to implement this feature, because it was very useful!

Otherwise, I'm happy with the new look. Great job implementing it so quickly.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## labornvain (Jul 15, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm wondering if the text appears at different sizes on different browsers. For those who think it's too small, does it look the same size (proportionate to the rest of the page) as this:


I'm sorry. I should have clarified that I am on a phone. The desktop version is fine.

I should have also clarified that my Android Opera browser is set to make text larger because of my visual impairment. So the real issue is not font size, but Xenforo's CSS setting that prevents browsers from adjusting text size.

I apologize for not clarifying this before but I had actually forgotten how ENLARGED my browser's font settings are.

So the important thing I want to convey here is that I was wrong about VI-Control being abnormal in terms of its font size. The New York Times appears to use about the same font size.

I've checked different smarphone browsers and different websites and this analysis informs me that my situation is somewhat unique and probably doesn't apply to the majority of your users. So, again, I apologize for giving you incorrect information and I hope I didn't worry you that there was something wrong with your site. There's not. It looks great.

And since this appears to be a case of me having special needs (although I doubt I'm the only one) and you being super busy with the new rollout, I decided to research this issue myself, and it appears that there may be an easy fix.

There is a CSS property called "text-size-adjust". If this property is set to "none", browser text resizing won't work. It has to be set to either "auto" or "percentage".

Here is more on this feature:









text-size-adjust - CSS: Cascading Style Sheets | MDN


The text-size-adjust CSS property controls the text inflation algorithm used on some smartphones and tablets. Other browsers will ignore this property.




developer.mozilla.org






*



SyntaxSection

Click to expand...

*


> The text-size-adjust property is specified as none, auto, or a <percentage>.
> *ValuesSection*
> 
> none
> ...


I'm hoping that this might be a fast and easy fix to accommodate us semi-blind people. Anyway, sorry for the hassle and thanks for the great site.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 15, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Can you add a "Page Up" button at the bottom of a thread? Or have the top not move? I have to scroll all the way back up to click on another thread or my alerts.
> Thanks!
> 
> Okay, there is an up arrow that sometimes shows up and sometimes doesn't. I think I have to go to the bottom to get it.


The "Back to Top" button shows up next to the scroll bar, and appears once you start scrolling.
Originally, it only appeared if you started scrolling up, now it appears regardless of which direction you are scrolling.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 15, 2019)

My favorite new feature: stuff that I decide not to post doesn't persist in the text box anymore!

Okay, the new look and dark mode are nice too...


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the dark mode, @Mike Greene! One tiny suggestion (for this thread, not the layout):



> At the upper right, you'll see a light bulb icon. You can click that to change the forum from light to dark.



It's only a light bulb if you're already in dark mode. If you're in light mode and want to go dark, it's a moon.

(Go ahead and call me a pedantic arse, I'm used to it. :D)

Honestly, great work! Loving it.

Edit: Actually, I do have a minor suggestion. In dark mode, the font thickness for read and unread threads seem very similar to me - it's hard to distinguish which threads I've read and which aren't. It's fine in light mode, imho.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 15, 2019)

storyteller said:


> One quick suggestion is to add the Latest Posts link somewhere in the header so it is always accessible.





Quasar said:


> Is "New Posts" the same as "Latest Posts"? And if not, what is the difference?


I think we need to clarify the terminology being used by the new system, which is slightly different to the old one.

*Latest Posts *shows all threads with recent activity, including threads you have opened and seen.
*What's New *shows only the threads you have not yet opened that include recent activity. ie. New Posts you have not seen.
You can apply a filter to the What's New page and save it as default, but Latest Posts will always revert back to no filter.

*What's New* is a tab in the main navigation bar with the star icon
*Latest Posts* can be accessed from the Forums sub-menu


EDIT: "New Posts" no longer exists as I have renamed it to "Latest Posts" to keep things consistent and familiar.

EDIT AGAIN: Menu has been restructured. Post has been edited to reflect this.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 15, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I think we need to clarify the terminology being used by the new system, which is slightly different to the old one.
> 
> *What's New *shows all threads with recent activity, including threads you have opened and seen. (plus some recent profile posts underneath)
> *New Posts *shows only the threads you have not yet opened that include recent activity. ie. New Posts you have not seen
> ...


That makes sense and is good to know. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks fine here on my iMac and iPad.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 15, 2019)

"Hip Hop creator" add looks nice in dark mode...


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 15, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The "Back to Top" button shows up next to the scroll bar, and appears once you start scrolling.
> Originally, it only appeared if you started scrolling up, now it appears regardless of which direction you are scrolling.


I'd see it but it kept disappearing. And getting covered up by pop ups on my screen. I didn't realize it was linked to the scroll bar. Now I just scroll a bit and it shows up again. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 15, 2019)

Looking good! I appreciate you keeping the option to spread the page across the screen (hate forums that lock you in a middle column for some reason)

-DJ


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Looking good! I appreciate you keeping the option to spread the page across the screen (hate forums that lock you in a middle column for some reason)
> 
> -DJ


Enjoy it while you can. We're still working on the full-screen Realitone wrap-around-wallpaper ads!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> But also a serious question: does anyone use the "Home" page? I really only ever start from "Forums" and it makes me grumpy when I accidentally click on "Home" on the mobile site and it takes me to that splash page. Is there any reason to include that link at the top left of every forum page or could we maybe start up there with Forums?



Yes, the link to the portal is inconvenient, I agree. I am in the process of setting that up, part of the few afterglow tweaks. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## bengoss (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks great!
What’s the limit on upload now? I tried uploading a 3mb mp3 and it says file too large to upload. 
Thanks,
B


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> I also owe major thanks to Piet De Ridder (re-peat), who many here know is not only an outstanding composer, but also has a great eye for design. We had been emailing about some Soundboard related stuff, and I mentioned we were going to be changing the look of this forum and I hinted that I was never crazy about the logo and I wonder if maybe we should look at changing it. I might have added that golly, maybe I could learn how to use Illustrator so then I could try to make a better one myself. The hint was shamelessly transparent, but it worked.  He took the bait and sent us a number of great logo options, including the one we picked at the upper left. I love that logo. He also helped (along with André, of course) with the layout balance (which we're still working on - Xenforo is not easy to tweak), color coordination, and he supplied the textured backgrounds. All for free. I owe you, Piet!



BIG SHOUT OUT TO PIET!! (@re-peat)!! Thanks to him the logo has moved into the 21st century! And the backgrounds you can pick from are also his doing. Plus he kindly offered feedback on dimensions and was indeed invaluable in noticing little nags breaking the visual harmony. He could see things I wouldn't notice. 

AND SHOUT OUT TO CLAUDIO FROM TODO10, who has been onboard for years not only as a powerful hosting company, but contributing further technical expertise and support in that arena. Even more so as we transitioned to the new revisited and improved version of the forum platform. And you should have noticed it is MUCH faster than before.  

AND OF COURSE TO MIKE, who is running the ship with a steady hand and professional vision. Thanks for everything, you understand and honor team work like few people I've worked with! 

There may be some tweaks that will be mysterious to accomplish, still, and for those I apologize in advance. Onward then, and we should have ironed out what remains to be done in short order.

Peace out,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

bengoss said:


> Looks great!
> What’s the limit on upload now? I tried uploading a 3mb mp3 and it says file too large to upload.
> Thanks,
> B



Ah? This will need to be fixed. Thanks for asking!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Can you add a "Page Up" button at the bottom of a thread? Or have the top not move? I have to scroll all the way back up to click on another thread or my alerts.
> Thanks!
> 
> Okay, there is an up arrow that sometimes shows up and sometimes doesn't. I think I have to go to the bottom to get it.



The up-down arrows only appear if there's movement on the page. It retires if you are busy reading and not navigating, per say. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the hard work that you put into the new and improved design. People might actually think I’m “cool” now when they catch me looking at this website.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 15, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> The up-down arrows only appear if there's movement on the page. It retires if you are busy reading and not navigating, per say.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks - someone else also pointed that out to me. I didn't see them when I initially posted but now they are appearing regularly.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 16, 2019)

Another thing that bares mentioning: 

Am I wrong that the "Like" and "Reply" buttons used to be where the "Report" and "Bookmark" buttons now are? When I aim where I am used to clicking to like a post, I am aiming at "Report", which is the opposite of my intention.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 16, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Another thing that bares mentioning:
> 
> Am I wrong that the "Like" and "Reply" buttons used to be where the "Report" and "Bookmark" buttons now are? When I aim where I am used to clicking to like a post, I am aiming at "Report", which is the opposite of my intention.



Actually that's a good thing for me, as I nearly report every post I reply to on VI-C. Everywhere else seems to have them on the right.

Great looking changes folks!

One question - I used to always use the Recent Posts button, am I right in saying that New Posts is now essentially the same thing?


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 16, 2019)

Excellent work fellas


----------



## Akarin (Jul 16, 2019)

All is really good. Great job. Maybe a slight font size increase would be easier on the eyes, especially on mobile.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 16, 2019)

Akarin said:


> All is really good. Great job. Maybe a slight font size increase would be easier on the eyes, especially on mobile.



Like this you mean? Note that if you click the screenshots they will show bigger, but I can see what you mean on my own cell.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 16, 2019)

could someone explain to me what are the orange buttons labeled "new" at each forum's label in the dark mode? Are these to advice new posts in the thread?


----------



## JEPA (Jul 16, 2019)

oops! this is happening:

















VSL old sale add..?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 16, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> The History and Recent Posts links were my main starting points to visit these forums. I understand that the History link was an add-on that's no longer supported. I hope there's another way to implement this feature, because it was very useful!
> 
> Otherwise, I'm happy with the new look. Great job implementing it so quickly.
> 
> ...



I will look into this, Geoff, not sure why


JEPA said:


> oops! this is happening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Mike Greene - check this out...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 16, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> I will look into this, Geoff


Thanks, *André*!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Quasar (Jul 16, 2019)

It appear that "Latest Posts" and "New Posts" have been merged into a single Latest Posts label, which makes good sense if they are the same thing. Thanks!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 16, 2019)

nice work @creativeforge and @Mike Greene and @re-peat and @todo10 

Me like.


----------



## rudi (Jul 17, 2019)

rudi said:


> Thanks for the great work guys! I love the new layout - especially in Dark mode.
> One tiny question: whenever I select the middle Dark Blue background from the Customise options and save it, it works fine.
> However when I close my browser and log back on to the site, it reverts back to the default Black background.
> All the other settings are remembered.
> ...


----------



## thereus (Jul 17, 2019)

Good job, people.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 17, 2019)

i liked the old layout better, but probably because i was used to it for quite a long time


----------



## HardyP (Jul 17, 2019)

very happy, thanks for all the hours you must have put into this...
New Logo is great, too, and definitely was long overdue!!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 17, 2019)

Liking the "What's New" at the top!


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 18, 2019)

Even doing a couple of ++ for font size increase , I'm still having difficulty reading the forum. Did you change the font at all? I don't log in for a few days and its all gone Pete Tong. Just joking, I really do love the new design, and I'm sure my eyes will adjust
Also, and this is just a tiny niggle: When in dark mode the icons on the right for each forum is one color for read, one color for unread.
In the light mode, there is a blue gradient that starts very light at the top of each section and the icons get darker as they go down the page for the unread forums. And yet another color for when the forum is read. My mind was having trouble understanding the visual language of the page and was a bit confusing. As I'm getting older it's getting harder for me to tell different shades of colors, and many of the shades of blue look almost exactly the same. As I said before, I'll adjust. I'd try dark mode, but the white lettering turns all sorts of fuzzy and very hard to read, so light mode it is!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 18, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> Even doing a couple of ++ for font size increase , I'm still having difficulty reading the forum. Did you change the font at all? I don't log in for a few days and its all gone Pete Tong. Just joking, I really do love the new design, and I'm sure my eyes will adjust
> Also, and this is just a tiny niggle: When in dark mode the icons on the right for each forum is one color for read, one color for unread.
> In the light mode, there is a blue gradient that starts very light at the top of each section and the icons get darker as they go down the page for the unread forums. And yet another color for when the forum is read. My mind was having trouble understanding the visual language of the page and was a bit confusing. As I'm getting older it's getting harder for me to tell different shades of colors, and many of the shades of blue look almost exactly the same. As I said before, I'll adjust. I'd try dark mode, but the white lettering turns all sorts of fuzzy and very hard to read, so light mode it is!



May I ask which browser you are using?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 18, 2019)

My eyesight isn't the best anyway but the default light theme is way too bright for me. There is no definition between text boxes/wallpaper so kinda looks like a white page with a wall of text, the posts aren't that distinguishable. The dark theme on the other hand is excellent, seperates everything much clearer.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 18, 2019)

We're thinking about doing a few tweaks to the light theme for the reasons you, and others, point out. No official decision was made, nor was an ETA. But your post will be seen.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m using Safari and Firefox. But on my phone(which I’m on right now) everything looks fine. Probably because my face is only a foot away from the screen, lol


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 18, 2019)

I love the dark mode! I've read that one should avoid blue screens before bed-time as it makes it hard to go to sleep and the old UI was very blue. I often end up surfing VI-Control just before hitting the sack so the dark mode is just what I needed! Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 18, 2019)

JEPA said:


> oops! this is happening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe this has been fixed, the banner updated, the SALE EXTENDED!


----------



## LinusW (Jul 19, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> FWIW, I don't mind change suggestions, and I don't take those requests as being disrespectful or dismissive of our efforts, so please feel free to make suggestions.


Move Like and Reply to the left side. I keep clicking Report by mistake. I don't mind adding some height by moving Report+Edit+Delete+Bookmark to a separate row.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 19, 2019)

I noticed that the icon that sits next to the web address when you save the site as a bookmark hasn't changed since the update. It's no biggie, but it does look like the old logo. Maybe an updated icon there would be a nice addition.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I noticed that the icon that sits next to the web address when you save the site as a bookmark hasn't changed since the update. It's no biggie, but it does look like the old logo. Maybe an updated icon there would be a nice addition.



Sorry I don't see the logo you refer to. Do you have a screenshot? I just looked at my bookmarks list.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 19, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Sorry I don't see the logo you refer to. Do you have a screenshot? I just looked at my bookmarks list.



Here in Safari and Chrome. It's not important at all. I just noticed it and thought I'd mention it.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 20, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Here in Safari and Chrome. It's not important at all. I just noticed it and thought I'd mention it.



Oh, the blue V is still the favicon for the forum. That hasn't changed.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 20, 2019)

could somebody please tell me where are my "watched threads"? maybe this is the most important function in VI-Control forum... I don't find them in this new design


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 20, 2019)

JEPA said:


> could somebody please tell me where are my "watched threads"? maybe this is the most important function in VI-Control forum... I don't find them in this new design








It's called "Watched." On mobile, it's under the 'hamburger' menu. 

Hope this helps,

Andre


----------



## tav.one (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you guys for this design, its beautiful and modern 🍃


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 20, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Loving the new design. That green dot on new posts that showed up today though, sorry not a fan. Personally, bold thread title is enough.
> 
> Also, small thing, but on an iPhone I notice that scrolling down in the list of threads, I can inadvertently swipe left or right a little bit instead of just straight down or up. Doesn’t happen once in the thread itself though.



A few people noted issues discerning the font weight (bold, normal) and so the green dot is to help visually scan much faster the threads that have new content. 

Is the color the issue? That can be changed. Are you on a Dark or Light theme?

For the swipe left/right, I haven't been able to replicate that on my Android phone. Sorry.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 20, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I think the issue is more psychological. It feels like an unread email. But obviously I can’t read every single thread. And so I’m left slightly uncomfortable feeling of a to-do list that will never be done. The little green dot is a brain hack, I guess, unintentionally, that calls too much attention to itself. I never felt that way when the title was just bold or not bold. I’m on the dark theme.



I understand. Sorry about that. I did just changed the color, hopefully it will mitigate the impact. I'll keep an eye opened for potentially different solution.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 20, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Wait a sec. I just noticed it’s blue now. Was it blue before it was green and I just never noticed it? So weird how the brain works. Blue was and is fine for me, lol!



I thought it would help, the green was a bit too "sharp." 

Cheers!

Andre


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks great... been using both light and dark backgrounds depending upon ambient lighting. Job well done!


----------



## Garry (Jul 20, 2019)

Fantastic work @creativeforge incorporating all the suggestions. Beautifully done, and this place is looking great. Thank you.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 20, 2019)

Garry said:


> Fantastic work @creativeforge incorporating all the suggestions. Beautifully done, and this place is looking great. Thank you.



Thanks Garry! Team work, baby.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 20, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> It's called "Watched." On mobile, it's under the 'hamburger' menu.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Andre


thanks a lot!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 21, 2019)

I asked in a previous post if what was "Recent posts" is now "New Posts", but it doesn't look like it is. The difference is that if you post in a thread, it doesn't show up in New Posts. I always used Recent Posts because it was the quick way to see the most recent everything, whether or not you posted in them. Is there a way this functionality can be restored?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I asked in a previous post if what was "Recent posts" is now "New Posts", but it doesn't look like it is. The difference is that if you post in a thread, it doesn't show up in New Posts. I always used Recent Posts because it was the quick way to see the most recent everything, whether or not you posted in them. Is there a way this functionality can be restored?



So far, we see your post in the sidebar Latest Posts, 






and in Recent Posts, under What's New.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 21, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> So far, we see your post in the sidebar Latest Posts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah - I don't see them in Latest Posts (but others will), but they do appear in the What's New section. Oddly however, If I click the big What's New tab (above the ad banner), nothing happens - it just seems to refresh. However, if I then click What's New in the smaller tabs written under Latest Posts, then I do get to the What's New bit. Is that just me? Shouldn't What's New at the top switch to What's New, not Latest Posts? (I'm using Google Chrome btw). Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Ah - I don't see them in Latest Posts (but others will), but they do appear in the What's New section. Oddly however, If I click the big What's New tab (above the ad banner), nothing happens - it just seems to refresh. However, if I then click What's New in the smaller tabs written under Latest Posts, then I do get to the What's New bit. Is that just me? Shouldn't What's New at the top switch to What's New, not Latest Posts? (I'm using Google Chrome btw). Thanks!



Yeah it's a bit confusing. We'll talk about how to tighten the process over the next few days. Sorry about that.

WHAT'S NEW is answering the question: what's new in these three areas (on the sub bar you mentioned). The first What's New has the same URL as Latest Posts. But on that second menu, What's New has a different URL, it is the same URL as the menu called Recent Posts. But we don't need that one, as What New can't really bring two different results. 

Hope I'm making sense! (4:30 am, time to unplug).

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 21, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Yeah it's a bit confusing. We'll talk about how to tighten the process over the next few days. Sorry about that.



No worries of course, grateful for all the improvements


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 21, 2019)

@creativeforge --

I'd prefer if the "like" button was on the left side where it used to be. I think it's a little harder to find it now (as people tend to read left to right), and I keep going to click in the usual spot and almost accidentally hitting "report".

You might see an uptick in "reports" and a drop in "likes" with the current configuration.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 21, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @creativeforge --
> 
> I'd prefer if the "like" button was on the left side where it used to be. I think it's a little harder to find it now (as people tend to read left to right), and I keep going to click in the usual spot and almost accidentally hitting "report".
> 
> You might see an uptick in "reports" and a drop in "likes" with the current configuration.



I sort of mentioned this already, but I'd minus-one this (sorry). I think this new arrangement is vastly better. Most forums have the reply buttons on the right, and I like the clear difference in button / font sizes between this and the report or bookmark buttons on the left.

IMO the old arrangement was an odd one (almost every time I replied I nearly reported someone), but regulars just got used to it.

BTW, I also like the new preview button on the quick reply box, that was 2 clicks before.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who worked on this! Still getting used to it, but everything working OK for me so far, on both Chrome and Safari. Looks a lot better!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @creativeforge --
> 
> I'd prefer if the "like" button was on the left side where it used to be. I think it's a little harder to find it now (as people tend to read left to right), and I keep going to click in the usual spot and almost accidentally hitting "report".
> 
> You might see an uptick in "reports" and a drop in "likes" with the current configuration.



*DONE!! *


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 21, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> *DONE!! *


Thank you!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 21, 2019)

If anyone's still struggling with font size, and you happen to be on Firefox, here's an add-on that lets you set the default pt size on a per-site level:









Fixed Zoom – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)


Download Fixed Zoom for Firefox. Extension that sets a custom default zoom for all pages in Firefox. You can set a general zoom for all pages or custom rules depending on the site.




addons.mozilla.org





Meanwhile, I have a nit to pick, regarding the tracking of unread topic titles.

T h e y l o o k r e a l l y g a p p y .

Recovering graphic designer here, sorry. These things just get to me. 

Otherwise everything looks great! Loving the dark mode.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2019)

Velcro said:


> If anyone's still struggling with font size, and you happen to be on Firefox, here's an add-on that lets you set the default pt size on a per-site level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was trying to create more space between the letters because some people have a hard time reading them clearly. I think spacing them would allow more definition. 

I silenced the code for this.

I trust the recovery is working well, otherwise?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 21, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> *DONE!! *



Oh well, back to me reporting everyone... though to be fair, as I mentioned the clear difference in font between Reply and Report still makes it better than it was.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Oh well, back to me reporting everyone... though to be fair, as I mentioned the clear difference in font between Reply and Report still makes it better than it was.



You know they both are the same font and size? What makes it better for you?


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 22, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Also, small thing, but on an iPhone I notice that scrolling down in the list of threads, I can inadvertently swipe left or right a little bit instead of just straight down or up. Doesn’t happen once in the thread itself though.


I get this as well on Android with the latest version of Chrome (75.0.3770.143). 540 x 960 screen resolution.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 22, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> I get this as well on Android with the latest version of Chrome (75.0.3770.143). 540 x 960 screen resolution.



That would be a tablet?


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 22, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> That would be a tablet?


A phone -- Motorola Moto E gen 2.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 22, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> You know they both are the same font and size? What makes it better for you?



You know, you're right - and to prove it I also nearly reported you!

It does look visually more distinct now than it was - the shading behind like and report perhaps? - but its now reverted to being unlike almost every other forum. I'll apologise in advance to anyone I supsequently report.

Oh well, you win some you lose some. More important to me is to find a quick way of showing What's New when you click What's New. Grateful for anything you can do there.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's a screenshot of the mobile scrolling issue, with the screen scrolled to the right. It looks like the What's new/Latest posts/New profile posts bar is just slightly too long and is forcing the page to be slightly larger than the screen. Only happens on pages that have that bar.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 22, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> *DONE!! *



Now I almost reported a post instead of liking it.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 22, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Now I almost reported a post instead of liking it.



And I almost did the same thing. Muscle memory... oh muscle memory, please reset yourself...


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 22, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Here's a screenshot of the mobile scrolling issue, with the screen scrolled to the right. It looks like the What's new/Latest posts/New profile posts bar is just slightly too long and is forcing the page to be slightly larger than the screen. Only happens on pages that have that bar.



Interesting. I have a Motorola X-Play and it's not doing that. Let me look further into this.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 23, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Interesting. I have a Motorola X-Play and it's not doing that. Let me look further into this.


Whatever you did, the issue is fixed now.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 23, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Whatever you did, the issue is fixed now.



Excellent!! Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 23, 2019)

This near ubiquitous accidentaly reporting of posts (exacerbated by moving the Like and Reply buttons back to the wrong side... ok NOW I will let it go)... maybe a subtle red colour for Report to give a bit more warning? Its in the exact place where every other forum has Reply, and they both begin with "rep"... darn I didn't let it go, did I?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 23, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> This near ubiquitous accidentaly reporting of posts (exacerbated by moving the Like and Reply buttons back to the wrong side... ok NOW I will let it go)... maybe a subtle red colour for Report to give a bit more warning? Its in the exact place where every other forum has Reply, and they both begin with "rep"... darn I didn't let it go, did I?



You do realize that these links were at that location for the past 4 years, yes?  The only difference is that there was also the name of the poster between the two groups of links (Reply & Report).


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 23, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> You do realize that these links were at that location for the past 4 years, yes?  The only difference is that there was also the name of the poster between the two groups of links (Reply & Report).



Indeed I do, and I did in fact say so. When someone complained that they'd moved I said "Yes, but this is a good thing, it brings VI-C into line with everyone else"... maybe this got overlooked?

A/Bing with your screen shot above, I think now is actually worse. The difference is that "report" no longer has the extra stuff to its left such as "Warn", "Spam" etc which gave a bit of a clue you were in the wrong place. My eye sees the shape of two familiar words in the traditional place of forums the world over, so just reaches for it.

Anyway, I'm becoming a caracature of myself, none of this is very important in the grand scheme of things, so I'll bow out here, all the best.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 23, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Indeed I do, and I did in fact say so. When someone complained that they'd moved I said "Yes, but this is a good thing, it brings VI-C into line with everyone else"... maybe this got overlooked?
> 
> A/Bing with your screen shot above, I think now is actually worse. The difference is that "report" no longer has the extra stuff to its left such as "Warn", "Spam" etc which gave a bit of a clue you were in the wrong place. My eye sees the shape of two familiar words in the traditional place of forums the world over, so just reaches for it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm becoming a caracature of myself, none of this is very important in the grand scheme of things, so I'll bow out here, all the best.



It's relevant to me. And Mike is going to go over these issues now that the new forum has been 'live' for a week. 

But are you saying that if at least the word "Report" was bit further down the line in the list of options, it could be much less problematic?

I checked KVR and Gearslutz, and KVR has only two options - Report and Reply with quote, and they are located on the top right corner of the message box. Gearslutz also has minimal options and they are all located on the bottom right. 












But like I said, Mike is going to brainstorm and make decisions on these issues pretty soon.


----------



## fiestared (Jul 24, 2019)

Am I dreaming, or there is a "History" button again ? YES ! and a colossal Thank you for the incredible work... This forum is by far the most beautiful and easy to use of the "Universe"


----------



## TGV (Jul 24, 2019)

I've been using it for a week or so now, and I must say it's been a change for the better. Kudos to those involved.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 24, 2019)

I hate it so it must be good!

Anyone have some old Victrola records I can sample?


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't know if someone has already said that but I noticed that you cannot multi-quote two or more posts in different pages unless I'm doing wrong something. If I quote one post and I switch page to quote another post I lose the previous one. I remember this won't happen in the previous version of the forum.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 25, 2019)

On the mobile version (iOS iPhone in safari) it’s no longer clear to me how you go straight to the filtered unread for what’s new. It used to be a tab (latest posts or some such) under What’s New but is no longer there. Sometimes it appears when I push one of the what’s new/latest post buttons/drop downs but it doesn’t seem consistent.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> On the mobile version (iOS iPhone in safari) it’s no longer clear to me how you go straight to the filtered unread for what’s new. It used to be a tab (latest posts or some such) under What’s New but is no longer there. Sometimes it appears when I push one of the what’s new/latest post buttons/drop downs but it doesn’t seem consistent.



Hi, this may or may not be the case for you, but the result of this action will differ based on whether you are logged in or not. Could you try it both ways and let me know?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> I don't know if someone has already said that but I noticed that you cannot multi-quote two or more posts in different pages unless I'm doing wrong something. If I quote one post and I switch page to quote another post I lose the previous one. I remember this won't happen in the previous version of the forum.



Hi Daniele, I'm trying to picture the process you're asking about. Could you describe what you're trying to do - quote various posts located on different pages into the same reply message in the text editor? 

Thanks for clarifying. 

I tried this: I selected the portion of a post I wanted to respond to, and clicked REPLY. It copied the text in the text editor. Then I navigated to the next page, selected another portion of a text and clicked reply. 

THEN I scrolled down to the text editor on the SAME page, selected that text and copied it. 

Then I went back to the previous page I was on, and clicked in the text editor where I wanted to have the quote and I pasted it there. 

And that's how I multi-quote. I'm not sure if there is another way, but without understanding the steps you take and the goal you have, I can't think of anything else. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 25, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> On the mobile version (iOS iPhone in safari) it’s no longer clear to me how you go straight to the filtered unread for what’s new. It used to be a tab (latest posts or some such) under What’s New but is no longer there. Sometimes it appears when I push one of the what’s new/latest post buttons/drop downs but it doesn’t seem consistent.







*Latest Posts* will display all latest activity including threads you have read.
*What's New* defaults to showing only threads you have not read, but you can change this filter and save it as default for next time you log in.

If you like seeing only unread threads, use What's New, and make sure that the filter is applied. If not, set the filter and save as default.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> *Latest Posts* will display all latest activity including threads you have read.
> *What's New* defaults to showing only threads you have not read, but you can change this filter and save it as default for next time you log in.
> 
> If you like seeing only unread threads, use What's New, and make sure that the filter is applied. If not, set the filter and save as default.



Where do you set the filter?


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 25, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Daniele, I'm trying to picture the process you're asking about. Could you describe what you're trying to do - quote various posts located on different pages into the same reply message in the text editor?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> ...



Hi Andrè, thank you for answering, there should be no need to copy and paste quotes between pages, this shoud be remembered by the forum itself, I can do this in older forum platforms on other forums.

I'll explain every step, it is very simple:

1) I clicked "Reply" on the post I'd like to quote on page, let's say for example, 20;
2) I wanted to quote another post on page 21 and so after step 1 I went to page 21 and clicked "Reply" under that second post;
3) By doing this I lost the quote of the post on page 20, then I went to page 20 again, quoted the post and copied it, I went to page 21, pasted the quote and quoted the second post.

I'm pretty sure that in the previous version I shouldn't have done that. I don't know if it is possible but we should be able to quote post on page 20, go to page 21, quote the post on page 21 and having both quoted in the new post.

I hope I explained better what I meant.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 25, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Where do you set the filter?


At the top of the thread list.





I should also point out that What's New is always accessible on mobile from the quick nav at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 25, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Hi Andrè, thank you for answering, there should be no need to copy and paste quotes between pages, this shoud be remembered by the forum itself, I can do this in older forum platforms on other forums.
> 
> I'll explain every step, it is very simple:
> 
> ...



That is happening because you are navigating away from the page before a draft is saved. The current interval for saving a draft is 60 seconds, or you can manually save a draft using the Floppy Disk icon. Once a draft is saved, you can navigate to another page and add a new quote.

EDIT: Draft-saving interval has now been changed to 10 seconds.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Hi Andrè, thank you for answering, there should be no need to copy and paste quotes between pages, this shoud be remembered by the forum itself, I can do this in older forum platforms on other forums.
> 
> I'll explain every step, it is very simple:
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining. Yes, see this: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-forum-layout-is-live-things-to-know.83813/post-4414801

As noted, there's a "SAVE DRAFT" option you can use, so it's been set to happen automatically now after 10 seconds. 

Thanks @Jdiggity1 !!

Andre


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 25, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> *Latest Posts* will display all latest activity including threads you have read.
> *What's New* defaults to showing only threads you have not read, but you can change this filter and save it as default for next time you log in.
> 
> If you like seeing only unread threads, use What's New, and make sure that the filter is applied. If not, set the filter and save as default.


That option doesn’t reliably do the filter. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don’t and I haven’t found a logic to when it works and when it doesn’t. It’s good to know what it’s supposed to do so I can look at what I might be doing that it’s not working right. 

Thanks!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for adding a "watched forums" link to the main screen. Very handy! This UI just keeps getting better and I have to say that I'm very impressed with how responsive the developers are to user input and feedback.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 25, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> That option doesn’t reliably do the filter. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don’t and I haven’t found a logic to when it works and when it doesn’t. It’s good to know what it’s supposed to do so I can look at what I might be doing that it’s not working right.
> 
> Thanks!


I just noticed that using the What's New button in the navbar at the bottom does not include the filter, just like you described. But accessing What's New from the drop-down "hamburger" menu from the top left DOES include the filter.
Does this seem consistent with what you are experiencing?


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 25, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I just noticed that using the What's New button in the navbar at the bottom does not include the filter, just like you described. But accessing What's New from the drop-down "hamburger" menu from the top left DOES include the filter.
> Does this seem consistent with what you are experiencing?


i think so. I think I was confused because the drop down on the side has both what's new and latest posts, and I got confused with that what's new with the one on the bottom and indeed the one at the top with the page icon.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I just noticed that using the What's New button in the navbar at the bottom does not include the filter, just like you described. But accessing What's New from the drop-down "hamburger" menu from the top left DOES include the filter.
> Does this seem consistent with what you are experiencing?



@Jdiggity1 - Do you think this specific link could be renamed to stand out on its own, to remove confusion?


----------



## chillbot (Jul 25, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> 1) I clicked "Reply" on the post I'd like to quote on page, let's say for example, 20;
> 2) I wanted to quote another post on page 21 and so after step 1 I went to page 21 and clicked "Reply" under that second post;
> 3) By doing this I lost the quote of the post on page 20, then I went to page 20 again, quoted the post and copied it, I went to page 21, pasted the quote and quoted the second post.





Jdiggity1 said:


> That is happening because you are navigating away from the page before a draft is saved. The current interval for saving a draft is 60 seconds, or you can manually save a draft using the Floppy Disk icon. Once a draft is saved, you can navigate to another page and add a new quote.
> EDIT: Draft-saving interval has now been changed to 10 seconds.





creativeforge said:


> As noted, there's a "SAVE DRAFT" option you can use, so it's been set to happen automatically now after 10 seconds



This is good to know as this was stumping me as well. It's not a big deal just an added step, either have to hit the "save draft" button or wait 10 seconds before you navigate to another page. For whatever reason the old forum used to do this instantaneously, you could jump around pages as fast as you wanted collecting quotes. You could even start typing something on mobile and then shut your phone off and get on a desktop and your draft would still be there. I don't know if there's any reason for or against setting the "save draft" option to 1 second as that's what it seems like the old forum did. But like I said not a big deal just have to remember to hit "save draft" now.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2019)

chillbot said:


> This is good to know as this was stumping me as well. It's not a big deal just an added step, either have to hit the "save draft" button or wait 10 seconds before you navigate to another page. For whatever reason the old forum used to do this instantaneously, you could jump around pages as fast as you wanted collecting quotes. You could even start typing something on mobile and then shut your phone off and get on a desktop and your draft would still be there. I don't know if there's any reason for or against setting the "save draft" option to 1 second as that's what it seems like the old forum did. But like I said not a big deal just have to remember to hit "save draft" now.



You seem to have mastered the multi-quote...


----------



## chillbot (Jul 25, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> You seem





creativeforge said:


> to have mastered





creativeforge said:


> the multi-quote...





creativeforge said:


>


Much practice.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 25, 2019)

chillbot said:


> ...I don't know if there's any reason for or against setting the "save draft" option to 1 second as that's what it seems like the old forum did. But like I said not a big deal just have to remember to hit "save draft" now.


Ok ok. Good idea.
But to prove I didn't do it just coz you told me to, I set the auto-save to TWO seconds.


----------



## Kenneth Young (Jul 26, 2019)

Apologies, I haven't read the thread to see if anyone else has reported this issue... But the main way I interact with the forum is via the "Latest Posts" list on the front page - it's a super handy way of browsing what the latest topics of discussion are. However, this is currently broken and is no longer being updated.

I appreciate that I can change my bookmark to https://vi-control.net/community/whats-new/posts/ but the front page also clearly needs fixed up


----------



## Kony (Jul 26, 2019)

Kenneth Young said:


> Apologies, I haven't read the thread to see if anyone else has reported this issue... But the main way I interact with the forum is via the "Latest Posts" list on the front page - it's a super handy way of browsing what the latest topics of discussion are. However, this is currently broken and is no longer being updated


It's working for me. Have you got the filter set to "unread"? The filter option is on the right near the top under "mark forums read". Hope this helps!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Kenneth Young said:


> Apologies, I haven't read the thread to see if anyone else has reported this issue... But the main way I interact with the forum is via the "Latest Posts" list on the front page - it's a super handy way of browsing what the latest topics of discussion are. However, this is currently broken and is no longer being updated.
> 
> I appreciate that I can change my bookmark to https://vi-control.net/community/whats-new/posts/ but the front page also clearly needs fixed up





Kony said:


> It's working for me. Have you got the filter set to "unread"? The filter option is on the right near the top under "mark forums read". Hope this helps!


Kenneth is referring to the "Portal" page (you get there by clicking the home icon).
That "Latest Posts" feed seems to have stopped synchronizing ~21 hours ago. We'll look into it, thanks


----------



## Kony (Jul 26, 2019)

Apologies - my bad!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Kenneth is referring to the "Portal" page (you get there by clicking the home icon).
> That "Latest Posts" feed seems to have stopped synchronizing ~21 hours ago. We'll look into it, thanks



Oh boy, ok, so let me look at that.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)

Kenneth Young said:


> Apologies, I haven't read the thread to see if anyone else has reported this issue... But the main way I interact with the forum is via the "Latest Posts" list on the front page - it's a super handy way of browsing what the latest topics of discussion are. However, this is currently broken and is no longer being updated.
> 
> I appreciate that I can change my bookmark to https://vi-control.net/community/whats-new/posts/ but the front page also clearly needs fixed up



Hi Kenneth, can you try it now?


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 26, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That is happening because you are navigating away from the page before a draft is saved. The current interval for saving a draft is 60 seconds, or you can manually save a draft using the Floppy Disk icon. Once a draft is saved, you can navigate to another page and add a new quote.
> 
> EDIT: Draft-saving interval has now been changed to 10 seconds.





creativeforge said:


> Thanks for explaining. Yes, see this: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-forum-layout-is-live-things-to-know.83813/post-4414801
> 
> As noted, there's a "SAVE DRAFT" option you can use, so it's been set to happen automatically now after 10 seconds.
> 
> ...



Thank you for clarifying, I didn't think about it. I was used to instant saving in the previous version. Now it works.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey what happened? The glaring white forum that made me wear sunglasses just to come here is suddenly a nice grey that doesn't assault my senses? So confused.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)

bigcat1969 said:


> Hey what happened? The glaring white forum that made me wear sunglasses just to come here is suddenly a nice grey that doesn't assault my senses? So confused.



My work is done.


----------



## purple (Jul 26, 2019)

V.I. Control: Christopher Nolan Edition


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 26, 2019)

purple said:


> V.I. Control: Christopher Nolan Edition


:dodgy:


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 26, 2019)

Thankfully, there is a way to turn off dark mode, in the upper right corner.

Some of us have visual impairment and need high-contrast to read things without getting super-stressed within a half second of viewing. While it's true that the initial look was overly-bright, I can handle that better any day than what happens to my eyes when there's an ultra-dark theme in place. It throws me back to the early 80's, before we were finally able to start implementing black-on-white for greater clarity on the old white-on-black-only "dumb terminals" that came before desktop computers were around yet.

At any rate, having found the on/off switch for dark-vs.-light mode, I am pretty sure the new "light mode" is also superior to the initial look of the new layout, but I don't have screenshots to prove it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 26, 2019)

Love the dark theme.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 26, 2019)

I love the dark theme too, I set dark themes wherever I can, I find it less stressful for my eyes.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Thankfully, there is a way to turn off dark mode, in the upper right corner.
> 
> Some of us who have visual impairment and need high-contrast to read things without getting super-stressed within a half second of viewing. While it's true that the initial look was overly-bright, I can handle that better any day than what happens to my eyes when there's an ultra-dark theme in place. It throws me back to the early 80's, before we were finally able to start implementing black-on-white for greater clarity on the old white-on-black-only "dumb terminals" that came before desktop computers were around yet.
> 
> At any rate, having found the on/off switch for dark-vs.-light mode, I am pretty sure the new "light mode" is also superior to the initial look of the new layout, but I don't have screenshots to prove it.



I certainly cannot fully understand your reality, thanks for letting us know. If you notice something else that could be useful for our members that are visually impaired. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## storyteller (Jul 26, 2019)

Been loving the dark theme too, but the new ffaded backgrounds looks like a pair of blue jeans on my screen. All are very artifacted. 5k iMac. Just a heads up.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Been loving the dark theme too, but the new ffaded backgrounds looks like a pair of blue jeans on my screen. All are very artifacted. 5k iMac. Just a heads up.



You can pick a different one by clicking the little "switch" beside your account avatar on the top of the page. Look between the bell and the light bulb.



​


----------



## Crowe (Jul 26, 2019)

Looking gooooood. I can dig it.

Fully in favor of whatever the design philosophy was ^^.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 26, 2019)

Cool in the eyes


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 27, 2019)

Is it just me or has the navigation bar at the bottom of the page started floating all over the screen on iOS?

ETA: now it’s back to normal operation, so it must have just been a temporary glitch.


----------



## Kenneth Young (Jul 29, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Kenneth, can you try it now?



Yip - sorted. Cheers!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Aug 6, 2019)

First: I like the new layout!

But: It would be nice if the thread title (and also the breadcrumbs and pagination) is sticky. I have several tabs opened all the time and quickly lose track. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 16, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> First: I like the new layout!
> 
> But: It would be nice if the thread title (and also the breadcrumbs and pagination) is sticky. I have several tabs opened all the time and quickly lose track. Just my 2 cents.



It could be discussed... What are you using, desktop? Tablet?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Aug 16, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> It could be discussed... What are you using, desktop? Tablet?


Usually desktop.


----------

